
Myo's gesture-control bracelet makes using Kinect look like drunk charades - agrant
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/myo-boasts-seamless-gesture-control-weve-ever-seen
======
wyager
It's a good idea. Myoelectric sensing is currently much more reliable and
accurate than camera-based sensing. The algorithms involved are much simpler
and more robust. I can actually see myself using something like this, whereas
current-gen CV-based equipment really isn't good for anything but novelty.

------
xfour
Anyone actually received theirs? I ordered and then upgraded to their DevKit
Program, when the emails when out about that. The article showed a picture of
a pretty production looking device.

